#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  العضو المميز في منتدى أبناء مصر دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأستاذ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا 


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  

بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر 


تكريما له ولجهده المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## نشــــوى

الف مبروك يا دكتور جمال..
الاول الاوسكار ودلوقتي العضو المميز اللهم لا حسد يعني .. قر بس  :: 
لا بجد حضرتك تستاهل كل خير .. 
خالص تقديري واحترامي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك * 




ألف مبروك للأستاذ د.م. جمال الشربيني 






والشــــكـــــر موصول للأخ الفاضل / ابــــن البلد ( المشرف العام ) 

والذي يقدم لنا كل شهر شخصية هي بالفعل تستحق التقدير والاحترام







إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="3 70"]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

دكتور جمــــــال ...


ألف مبروك ياأفندم الوسام ,منوّر بحضرتك ..
عقبال كل شهر يارب ربنا يطيل بعمرك ..

خالص وأرق التحايا لشخصكم الكريم ..

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]استاذنا الفاضل 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 

الف مبروك وسام التميز 

 اطيب امنياتى لحضرتك بدوام الرقى والتقدم 

[/frame]

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="7 80"]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

دكتور جمــال 

الف الـــف مبروووووووووووووك

خمسة وخميسة في عين الحسووووووووود ههههههههههههه :xmas 21: 

حضرتك تستاهل كل خير .. ربنا يكرمك ويعلي مراتبك دائما

تحياتي 





[/frame]

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*ألف مبروك دكتور جمال لحصولك على ميدالية التميز    

*

----------


## رورو قمر

ملــــــــــــــــــيون مبــــــــــروك


انت تستاهل كل خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
بجد عن جدارة دكتور جمال
مجهود حضرتك رائع
اوسكار ووسام التميز
عينك ياحورررررررررررررررررية 
يارب دائما مزيد من التفوق والتميز دكتور جمال
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الفاضل دكتور جمال*
*الف الف مبروك*
*السنة دي بيضة*
*نمسك الخشب*
*اوسكار*
*كور خضرا تسد عين الشمس*
*و كمان العضو المميز*
*اللهم لا حسد*

----------


## سوما

المهندس \ جمال..
مبروك وسام التميز..... :f:  
ويارب دايما فى تميز وتقدم..  :f:

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألف مبروك أستاذي الفاضل جمال الشربيني على التميز
الكل طبعا في المنتدى ملاحظ تميز حضرتك في كل القاعات 

مبروك على المنتدى وجود حضرتك فيه ووجود موضوعاتك في كل القاعات

----------


## raspberry

الحمد لله انى عشت لغاية ماشفت اليوم ده ... وعاشت الديموقراطيه حتى لو كان لها انياب  :good: 


الف الف مبروك يا دكتور جمال على ميدالية التميز .... ومن نجاح الى نجاح بحول الله  :f2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="14 70"]*
د.جمال


ألف ألف مبروك يا فندم الوسام...و الله مش عارفة أقول مبروك لحضرتك على الوسام و لا مبروك على الوسام حضرتك...



يارب من تميز لتميز و من إبداع لإبداع...

حضرتك فعلاً من أعمدة أبناء مصر...


خالص و أرق التهاني..





*[/frame]

----------


## sameh atiya

دكتور جمال الشربينى
الف مبروك التميز يا من تميزت باعمالك ونشاطك وحبك الدائم للمنتدى 
الف مبروك أستاذى العزيز

----------


## bedo_ic

استاذنا جمال بيه 
الف الف مبروك العضو المثالى
وحضرتك المثالى دائما
تحياتى
د.عمرو    بيدووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 70"]الف مبروك يا د/ جمال التميز



و يا رب دايما في تقدم مستمر

في رعاية الله،،،[/frame]

----------


## زهره

الف مبروك يا استاذ جمال 
تحياتي لحضرتك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أحمدك يا رب العالمين و أشكرك على نعمك عليا و ما أحلى أن يكرم الإنسان فى حياته أتمنى من كل قلبى أن تعم هذه النعمة على كل أبناء و بنات منتدى أبناء مصر*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

سمــــعت اليوم أخبـــارا = تفـــــيد بأن أنــــــوارا
تفوق الصــــــبح إشراقاً=و تدعو الأهل و الجارا
لتكــــــريمٍ لدكــــــــــتورٍ = ينــــــيرُ بعلمــــه الدّارا 
أفاق الفــرح في صدري= و هبّ يخــــــطّ أشعارا
و يرسل من شغاف القلْــــــبِ ورد الحبِ معـــطارا
مهندسنا.. و قد أرسى  = على هـــام الدّنا غـارا
تــألق في مواقفــــــــهِ = فــنـوراً كان أو نــــارا
فأحني هامتي طـــــرباً = و إجــــلالا و إكبـــــارا
لنجـــــــمٍ في تألقـــــهِ = يزيد البـــيت إبهـــــارا

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني .. ألف ألف (يعني مليون) مبروك.

----------


## nour2005

الف مبروك يا دكتور جمال 

على وسام التميّز 

واضح جدا نشاطك وتفاعلك الكبير في المنتدى 

تمنياتي لحضرتك بالتميّز والنجاح دوما 

تحيتي

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني 

ألف ألف مبروك وسام التميز .....
مع تمنياتي بدوام التوفيق والنجاح .....
خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أم أحمد

الف  مبروك يا دكتور جمال



لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ريـم

سيدي الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربيني.. 
ألف مبروك التكريم لحضرتك..
و بأعتذر على التأخير..
مع خالص تمنياتي بدوام النجاح..
تقبل احترامي و تقديري.. 
 :f2:

----------


## meesa

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

----------


## emerald

[frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الف الف مبروك يا دكتور جمال ..



يا رب يستمر عطائك علينا .. ولا نحرم من وجودك الغالي .

تقبل تحياتي .. وتهنئتي المتواضعة ..

بارك الله فيك .[/frame]

----------


## حنين مصر

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
يادكتور جمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  ل

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_تحياتى والف مبروك لحضرتك وسعيده جدا لفوزك بهذا الوسام

تحياتى وخالص أمنياتى بالسعاده والمود التى تجمعنا فى منتدى

أبناء مصر ويارب يدوم الخير والمود والتراحم جاسره مصريه_

----------


## pussycat

*أستاذى الفاضل

دكتور مهندس / جمال الشربينى

ألف ألف ألف مبروك وسام التميز لهذا الشهر

وعقبال الشهور الجاية كمان

وياريت حضرتك تبخر نفسك عشان بس الحسد

ولو أن هنا كلنا أخوات ونتمنى لبعض الخير دائما

بس دى مجرد دعابة ... أرجو تقبلها منى

وأتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم والتألق*

----------


## atefhelal

*يبدو أن الدكتور جمال طفش من المنتدى منذ أن حذفت له مداخلة على الموضوع التالى :*

*بصوتك الهادئ يتوقف نباح الكلاب* 
*وأين ذهب الدكتور جمال .. ذهب إلى مدونة أخى ....*

*سألنى أخى عنه : قلت أنه ممتاز*

*سألنى عن أى ملاحظات : قلت أنه نشيط  جدا ..*

*وبدأ الدكتور ينشر عنده موضوعه الذى أخذ عليه الأوسكار فى منتدى أبناء مصر ...*

*طفش الدكتور قبل ذلك وعاد .. وأنا أنتظر عودته ..*

*وحين يعود قد يقرر الطفشان مرة أخرى .. ولكنى سوف أنتظر عودته مرة أخرى .. وهكذا ...*

----------

